# wifi tether not working



## hazmat86 (Aug 8, 2011)

I've been rooted since root access was available usually running froyo roms. I made the leap to gingerbread with das bamfs newest rom. I then switched to gingeritis n my wifi now says
"Is your device rooted? "

I switched back to bamf n I get the same thing. Now using nightlies synergy rom (love it btw) and really upset I can't tether... Any suggestions?


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

Try the latest wireless tether from the Google code page.


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

I've had zero luck with the newer versions of WiFi Tether. I'm still running Wireless Tether 2.0.7 and it works wonderfully.


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

"razor2006 said:


> I've had zero luck with the newer versions of WiFi Tether. I'm still running Wireless Tether 2.0.7 and it works wonderfully.


^^ This doesn't help the OP with their issue.

I was just suggesting something they could try.


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

Damn double post


----------



## hazmat86 (Aug 8, 2011)

Solved.

I installed mybackup root apk version of it. Used to work but didn't now... Uninstalled and installed the latest version on the market. Working flawlessly. Ty guys


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

As was I. Download the apk for Wireless Tether 2.0.7 and the fw_bcm4329.bin file from an Evo system dump, place them in a folder on your SD card called android.tether, install the apk, and leave those files both in that folder. Problem solved.


----------



## stonehenge1861 (Jun 7, 2011)

"razor2006 said:


> As was I. Download the apk for Wireless Tether 2.0.7 and the fw_bcm4329.bin file from an Evo system dump, place them in a folder on your SD card called android.tether, install the apk, and leave those files both in that folder. Problem solved.


What does this do?


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

Allows WPA encryption with 2.0.7


----------



## stonehenge1861 (Jun 7, 2011)

Awesome thanks!


----------

